# Real Racing 3



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone on here play this on their phone/tablet?

Im a solid D level player lol. I just dont have tons of time to invest into computer games. 

If you do play, are you part of a team? And can you explain to me how it works? I dont want to sign up to something that i spoil due to not having 39 hours a day for a game.....

Any input is appreciated


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

A busy man like you should not have time for games 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------

